
Stitch Connect – Embed data integration in your application - jakestein
https://blog.stitchdata.com/introducing-stitch-connect-816ef451784e
======
jennakertz
Hey Hacker News! Jenna here, product manager for Stitch Connect. Let me know
if I can answer any questions about Connect or Stitch in general, or take a
look at our website for more info:
[https://www.stitchdata.com/connect/](https://www.stitchdata.com/connect/)

~~~
detaro
> _Hey Product Hunt!_

At least copy-paste the right snippet to the right site...

~~~
jennakertz
Total copy-paste mishap on my end! All fixed :-)

